# [Exim, Mailman, Spamassassin] Bayes-Filter anlernen

## theche

Guten Tag!

Folgende Situation: Mehrere Leute sind auf einer Mailingliste als Empfänger eingetragen. Die Mailingliste wird leider von Spam überflutet. Ein vorgeschalteter SA mit razor, pyzor und dcc hilft schon ziemlich. Aber es kommt immer noch einiges an Spam über die Liste (die zwar auch moderiert ist, aber es wird eher Wert auf Schnelligkeit als auf Spamfreiheit gelegt)

Also hab ich mir gedacht, da gibt es so einen schönen Bayes-Filter im SA drin, den bräuchte man nur zu trainieren. Allerdings kann ich die Mails, die vom MAilman an mich (als einer der Listenempfänger) geschickt werden so ja nicht dem SA zum lernen vorwerfen, weil dort ja Headerinformationen schon ziemlich auf das lokale System zugeschnitten sind.

Ich hab mir folgendes überlegt: Durch irgendeine Filterregel wird jede ankommende Mail an diese Listenadresse in eine Mailbox reingestopft (am besten noch bevor der SA drankann) und diese Mailbox wird dann von einem Admin (mir  :Sad: ) in SPAM und HAM unterteilt (zumindest so lange, bis sich die Spamflut ein wenig legt), und mit dieser Einteilung dann der SA gefüttert.

Nur an der entsprechenden Filterregel hapert es. Ich müsste ja ziemlich am Anfang der acl-Sachen anfangen. Dann müsste ich wohl 

unseen deliver SPAMBOX oder so ähnlich eintragen, aber bei den Demo-ACL-Filtern habe ich nur Schlüsselwörter wie deny, accept und warn gefunden. Weiß aber nicht ob ich noch was anders einsetzen darf. 

Meine Fragen:

Kann ich diese ACL-Blöcke überhaupt für mein Vorhaben benutzen (eigentlich nur ne simple Kopie einer an mailman gerichteten mail in eine lokale mailbox bevor mailman sie in die finger bekommt)?

Könntet ihr mir einen Tipp für einen konkreten Transport geben? Ich les grad in der feinen Exim-docu, aber irgendwie hab ich noch nicht so den Plan.

----------

## slick

Wie groß ist die Liste und sind die Mitglieder "fest" und alle bekannt? Wie wäre es dann den SA entsprechend zu tunen, also z.B. nach den Adressen der Mitglieder oder nach bestimmten "Positivbegriffen" im Body. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau, ich meine bei Userregeln zieht dann nicht das Autolearning, aber falls die Liste nicht zu groß ist sollte das ja erstmal helfen.

----------

## theche

Hm ich glaub nicht das ich das komplett verstanden habe was du meintest. 

Aber es sieht so aus: auf der Liste sind die einzigen Empfänger 4 weitere mailman-mailing-listen. und in diesen Listen sind dann erst die einzelnen leute (alle mehr oder weniger bekanntund meist sogar auf dem gleichen server mit ihrer mailbox). sind insgesamt bestimmt 40 leute drin, und der content variiert auch ziemlich. englische mails sind auch desöfteren dabei, genau wie HTML und so. ich fürchte mit expliziten positivregeln komm ich nicht weiter. deswegen auch der Aufwand mit der kopie an eine mailbox.

----------

## slick

OK, dann hilft Dir mein Vorschlag nicht weiter.

----------

